# Cat shows in Essex for my cat?



## Bears (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi, 

I have a British shorthair (colour point blue) and was just wondering if anyone knows of any cat shows in Essex where I can enter my cat? 
or any websites that have regular information about shows in my area? 

also what is the criteria usually for entering a cat into one of these competitions/shows? 

Thanks


Tracy


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Have a look on the GCCF website for show dates and showing details. the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy
There are loads of people on here who show and would help with form filling etc.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Tracy

The GCCF's website is the best place to get information on shows, but really, your breeder is the one who may be able to give you the most help. You'd need to check with them anyway to find out whether your blue point is of show quality, as if not, you may be better off showing him in the household pets section. That would be my starting point.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

only show in HHP if you know your cat has a fault... other wise if you start showing in that class.. you cannot go to full pedigree class.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I would check with her breeder and see what she/he suggests in terms of classes. They will know if your cat would be better in HHP or Breed classes.
Best of luck. I warn you, it's addictive.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

not much help to you i'm afraid only that i read on here somewhere that the essex show which normally is in april has been cancelled. what about something a little further afield?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't remember reading anywhere in the rules that once shown in the HHP section a cat cannot be shown as a neuter. It's not the done thing, but that doesn't mean it can't be done.


----------

